# What's your favourite eBay gadget or accessory for your van?



## spannerhead

So we're just kitting our van our for our first trip abroad. There is such an amazing amount of bits and pieces on eBay I was wondering what people have found most useful or fun?

Today I have bought two sets of micro fibre towels in 3 sizes and a 12v twin usb charger (I've got two, one for the dash and one for the living area, both to be wired in. Just considering a mini projector now


----------



## listerdiesel

Propane warm air heater.

Used it in anger on Sunday morning at Barleylands, absolutely lovely to get up in a warm trailer!

Peter


----------



## prof20

Hi Jasper,

If you haven't already got one, one of these :-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12v-Subme...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item5af53c229d

Whale do one themselves which I believe is quite a bit dearer.

Makes transferring water to your tank from a container a doddle. Wire the socket supplied next to your filler.

Roger


----------



## berni109

one of these - ideal for hanging up your smalls

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OVAL-20-P...90860476493?pt=UK_Laundry&hash=item2c702bc04d

bit got it at the local pound shop for - yes £1


----------



## wakk44

Favourite accessory has got to be the twin tub I thought they were a bit of a gimmick at first but for trips of more than 2 weeks or so we find it to be essential equipment.


----------



## TheNomad

Best accessory? 
Toss-up between the big solar panels, and the SOG toilet cassette de-ponging extractor system.


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks chaps all good stuff.

I really after ideas for those really cheap little things that prove essential, rather than big stuff like solar panels etc.

Liking the underwear drier! Twin Tub looks great, but it's going to be a long time till we're able to go away for long enough to need one!


----------



## bigcats30

if you aren't going away for long trips then I promise you all these little gadgets you will waste money on will just sit in the van taking up space and weight costing you fuel

Because if you don't use it at home...you won't use it in a van


----------



## spannerhead

Well, i don't think that's true, I've just bought a load of 12v to USB chargers. I don't use these at home but in the van they will be essential, all our electronic gadgets are powered by USB.

And what about the PortaShower I've got to replace the broken water heater? I certainly wouldn't use that at home.

And how about the micro fibre towels, super light weight and only for the van.

Need I go on???


----------



## bigcats30

spannerhead said:


> Well, i don't think that's true, I've just bought a load of 12v to USB chargers. I don't use these at home but in the van they will be essential, all our electronic gadgets are powered by USB.
> 
> And what about the PortaShower I've got to replace the broken water heater? I certainly wouldn't use that at home.
> 
> And how about the micro fibre towels, super light weight and only for the van.
> 
> Need I go on???


A solar panel an extra battery and a LPG system will save you far more and give you much more freedom than any 12 v gadget.


----------



## spannerhead

I'm sure you're right but that's not the subject of this post .....


----------



## Grizzly

One of these has proved very handy:

Light folding table

It's the same height as our van dining table so can be used to extend it. It's very useful outside for drinks and books,or inside for putting the TV on when we want to use the TV at the cab end of the van. It's handy when we don't want to put up the main ( heavy) table inside for quick meals. It's light and folds up flat and, best of all, Swift carefully designed the main table space so that this would slide alongside it.

We bought the wood effect one and left it in the van throughout the very cold weather two winters ago. The fablon-type covering cracked into thousands of pieces and had to be peeled off and the table top painted.

We saw ours on Ebay but actually bought from a shop in town.

G


----------



## tubbytuba

Personally find the microfibre towels ok for camping/backpacking, but pointless for MH , how much weight/space do you need to save for your short trips? Whole idea of MH for me is a step up in luxury from the old tent :wink:


----------



## hogan

Gaslow essential for long European winter trips .
Led interior bulb conversion. 
Fon for free Internet access. 
A big torch. 
Back up corkscrew.


----------



## Grizzly

hogan said:


> Back up corkscrew.


From _ eBay _ ?

G


----------



## nicholsong

*Re: What's your favourite eBay gadget or accessory for your*



spannerhead said:


> So we're just kitting our van our for our first trip abroad. There is such an amazing amount of bits and pieces on eBay I was wondering what people have found most useful or fun?
> 
> Today I have bought two sets of micro fibre towels in 3 sizes and a 12v twin usb charger (I've got two, one for the dash and one for the living area, both to be wired in. Just considering a mini projector now


If you have not got them, I would call my suggestion an essential, more so for the Continent than UK, - full-size parabolic mirrors(not tiny stick-ons)

Gives the RHD driver better view on joining M/Ways/dual carriageways and for vehicles in the blind spot in left-hand lane when wanting to pull left.

Geoff

EDIT I forgot to add that they enable my 'co-pilot' to monitor both left and right mirrors and my every move.  OK, so maybe now you do not want them :lol:


----------



## angelaa

Battery operated led motion sensor light for the bathroom. Brilliant at night.


----------



## Dunston

Don't know if anybody uses the none slip rubber matting on the work tops. We bought some out of the pound shop and it's brilliant, we left the fruit bowl and other bits and pieces out on the worktop while driving around and it never budged once.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt

If you don't have a guage fitted then this is a cheap and easy way to keep an eye on both vehicle and engine batteries,


----------



## ThePrisoner

A second hand wastemaster from eBay. £20. 

Absolutely the best money we have spent.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: What's your favourite eBay gadget or accessory for your*



nicholsong said:


> spannerhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're just kitting our van our for our first trip abroad. There is such an amazing amount of bits and pieces on eBay I was wondering what people have found most useful or fun?
> 
> Today I have bought two sets of micro fibre towels in 3 sizes and a 12v twin usb charger (I've got two, one for the dash and one for the living area, both to be wired in. Just considering a mini projector now
> 
> 
> 
> If you have not got them, I would call my suggestion an essential, more so for the Continent than UK, - full-size parabolic mirrors(not tiny stick-ons)
> 
> Gives the RHD driver better view on joining M/Ways/dual carriageways and for vehicles in the blind spot in left-hand lane when wanting to pull left.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> EDIT I forgot to add that they enable my 'co-pilot' to monitor both left and right mirrors and my every move.  OK, so maybe now you do not want them :lol:
Click to expand...

Like these


----------



## Morphology

Long Range wifi aerial.

Tie-down straps & strong pegs for the awning.


----------



## ttcharlie

External thermal screens bought of here for £20


----------



## Snunkie

My latest is the goflex wireless satellite drive. Have put all our movies on and up to 8 people can watch 3 different movies wirelessly at the same time. Essential with 4 children :wink: 

Others we have and like

Kampa griddle - fits over two gas burners and perfect for cooking breakfast, burgers, steaks, eggs etc

Portable 200w inverter from maplin with built in battery, 12v sockets, 240v socket and usb point. Perfect for running the 240v washing machine via 12v


----------



## ChrisandJohn

tubbytuba said:


> Personally find the microfibre towels ok for camping/backpacking, but pointless for MH , how much weight/space do you need to save for your short trips? Whole idea of MH for me is a step up in luxury from the old tent :wink:


For us microfibre towels are not about saving weight or space but for their quick drying properties. I must say though that the first ones I bought (on-line) were awful, the next I bought in Clas Ohlson were OK, but the ones we bought at a show are great. Quality and comfort in use varies enormously.

Generally though I think the best approach to buying odds and ends is to wait until you identify a need. That way you don't end up with a load of stuff you thought, or someone else thought, was a good idea.

Personally, I've found that cheap little plastic baskets, in different sizes, are very useful to use as a kind of drawer in cupboards for keeping lots of small items together and to be able to get at them easily. I've also found a small folding step stool very helpful for reaching up to things (inside and out) and it can also be used as a footstool, coffee table, seat etc.

Chris


----------



## rosalan

We have bought several of these 3 ultrabright PIR, LED Motion Sensors off Ebay, and another from a cheap local shop. Sorry the link would not work when I tried it.

At £2.99 each, these little lights come on when we open a cupboard or drawer. The sticky tabs failed in hot weather which we replaced with strong Velcro tabs.
I bought 6 and one was a dud, the rest have proved excellent during the last six weeks. Will get more when back home.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong

*Re: What's your favourite eBay gadget or accessory for your*



teemyob said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spannerhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're just kitting our van our for our first trip abroad. There is such an amazing amount of bits and pieces on eBay I was wondering what people have found most useful or fun?
> 
> Today I have bought two sets of micro fibre towels in 3 sizes and a 12v twin usb charger (I've got two, one for the dash and one for the living area, both to be wired in. Just considering a mini projector now
> 
> 
> 
> If you have not got them, I would call my suggestion an essential, more so for the Continent than UK, - full-size parabolic mirrors(not tiny stick-ons)
> 
> Gives the RHD driver better view on joining M/Ways/dual carriageways and for vehicles in the blind spot in left-hand lane when wanting to pull left.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> EDIT I forgot to add that they enable my 'co-pilot' to monitor both left and right mirrors and my every move.  OK, so maybe now you do not want them :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like these
Click to expand...

Yes, looks like mine.

But I thought I paid less than 50 quid for 1 off, but that was 4 years ago.

Geoff


----------



## tubbytuba

ChrisandJohn said:


> I've also found a small folding step stool very helpful for reaching up to things (inside and out) and it can also be used as a footstool, coffee table, seat etc.
> 
> Chris


I kept trapping my fingers in our folding step thingy  
We then got a rigid one (from Ikea I think). Use it as you do Chris, but whilst travelling we stand it upside down behind drivers seat to contain items in transit. One of our 'better' purchases :wink: 
Steve.


----------



## erneboy

Toaster: http://www.campingworld.co.uk/Model...oogle&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=France

like that one, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr

An extra cassette for the toilet. OK it was 70 quid on ebay, but we’d have paid double that many a time wildcamping :lol: . I believe you can get cradles for carrying them underneath if you’ve not got a garage.

Dick


----------



## nicholsong

Glandwr said:


> An extra cassette for the toilet. OK it was 70 quid on ebay, but we'd have paid double that many a time wildcamping :lol: . I believe you can get cradles for carrying them underneath if you've not got a garage.
> 
> Dick


I endorse that - forgot to mention in my earlier post. Even if not used (ours only twice in 2 years) it is reassuring to have. A folding 'campers' shovel is also useful. WARNING! - Not to be used on site!  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## celcat

Grip mat, absolutely love it, keeps everything in place (including fruit bowl as Geoff said!) bought on large roll.

Microfibre draining mat ... about £7 on amazon but cost us £1.99

Motion sensor lights, one for toilet and one for seating area from pound shop.

Lots of various size baskets for various uses.

Like the idea of another toilet cassette...hadn't thought of that


----------



## ChrisandJohn

tubbytuba said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also found a small folding step stool very helpful for reaching up to things (inside and out) and it can also be used as a footstool, coffee table, seat etc.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> I kept trapping my fingers in our folding step thingy
> We then got a rigid one (from Ikea I think). Use it as you do Chris, but whilst travelling we stand it upside down behind drivers seat to contain items in transit. One of our 'better' purchases :wink:
> Steve.
Click to expand...

Yes, you do have to watch your fingers, but I've got the hang of that now.

We previously used a rigid one (from Lidl), which now resides in the greenhouse for watering plants on the higher stages. Also have one in the bathroom for grandchildren to reach the washbasin.

Chris


----------



## stu7771

I use 2 sets of stacking (they clip together) tupperwares from Aldi. One for uncooked meats and one for cooked meats and cheeses. They fit in the fridge without all being on top of each other and no risk of contamination.

Also a large one for all the veg sits in the bottom. 

We only have a standard under cabinet fridge.

Be careful with USB adaptors if you use them with the drive battery on the go. We have had a couple of leads pack up when using whilst driving and they had always worked with the leisure battery.

Sue


----------



## TheNomad

The ACSI discount card/sites book. Fantastic value for money.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just about everything in ours came via Ebay, except the ply and the screws to whack it all together with, but not what you meant I know.

OK, these are the bees knees, pups bits etc, although Googling finds them a bit cheaper, we have one set at home in the kitchen, and another ready to go in the van, just not decided where to put them, I'm also going to get another set for the bathroom in the van then no towels can fall onto the floor.

And this makes the best toast short of a coal fire, much better than the useless round ones for four slices, although a bit overpriced on this listing.


----------



## rosalan

TheNomad said:


> The ACSI discount card/sites book. Fantastic value for money.


A must for travelling out of the UK off-season.

Alan


----------



## spannerhead

Cheers everyone, some really good stuff there for sure 

We've got a whole day on the van tomorrow to get it ready for our first trip away next week, and I've got a very long 'To-Do' list !! We're going to sleep in it in the drive on Friday night for a dummy run too.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Best bit of advise given to us prior to our first trip to France was that it's not a third world country and you will be able to get most of the bits you realise that you have forgotten when you get there. Their supermarkets are well stocked for basic camping and vehicle bits and bobs and there is always the Brico shops that are like B&Q for those bits you hadn't planned on replacing (our sink drained disappeared through the basin and I was able to replace the plug drainer for a couple of quid and without too much swearing). 
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Sideways86

Best Buys

1) Battery powered Osram PIR Light for the toilet at night

2) Corkscrew

3) LED Torch



jus t get yourself a good checklist for travelling, if you don't have one I can send you one

Above all enjoy, all is available if you forget anything (and you will) we do regularly!

There are more camping cars in Europe than over here, you will also find half of what you buy you will hardly ever use!


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks chaps, we spent the day getting the van ready and it's all looking good. Spent some time cleaning out the water tank, can't believe how dirty it was in there.

Got a great little projector that plays movies direct from an external HDD, fits in your hand, uses a tiny amount of power, weighs nothing and projects onto a big piece of white art card. Great picture too. Definitely the best bit of gadgetry I've bought so far!

Actually looking forward to those great camping shops in France, love the shopping over there. And it's gonna be 25 deg in the Loire next week.

Also wanted to say thanks to everyone who has helped us get our van and get it all sorted for our first trip away, we're really excited now! We're going to have a test night tomorrow night on the driveway just to check everything.


----------



## Grizzly

spannerhead said:


> Got a great little projector that plays movies direct from an external HDD, fits in your hand, uses a tiny amount of power, weighs nothing and projects onto a bi.


Have you got the manufacturer details of this please. Sounds like it could be the answer to one of our problems.

Thanks

G


----------



## spannerhead

Here you go, it's the PicoPix 2450:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-PPX...e=UTF8&qid=1379668354&sr=8-1&keywords=ppx2450

It will play movies direct from an external HDD or memory card so no need for a separate laptop or PC of any kind, it only comes with a 240v adapter but it has 12v DC out so it will be very easy to adapt to a 12v socket. Has HDMI USB and SD card inputs. And the built in speakers ok too, though we will probably plug in some external battery powered ones.

It's nice and bright and easily projects to a 4'x2' piece of matt card and will go much larger. So can be played anywhere. And also good when going away and staying in a hotel!


----------



## Grizzly

Excellent ! I didn't know such things existed. Thanks very much.

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I sort of like the idea of a large screen but it does seem an expensive and laborious way to achieve it, and in the MH not really practical as you're never going to be much more than 8 feet from a screen anyway so a 28'' should be more than big enough, but if you like new and shiny toys fine, it just seem a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut approach.


----------



## Grizzly

Kev_n_Liz said:


> , but if you like new and shiny toys fine, it just seem a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut approach.


Fair point. It's not cheap but, in our case could replace lots of DVDs via an HDD, a not-very-good TV and DVD player and, importantly, lots of wiring, much of it surface and temporary when we want to watch a DVD. In order to get any bearable sound out of the TV we have to use the cab radio speakers: an FM link has proved unpredictable and so we wire it in when we need it. Our TV is not fixed so we use cupboard space to store it. We sometimes watch it from one end of the van and sometimes the other and being able to adjust the screen size would be useful.

At some point we want to sort the whole thing and this looks like it could be a good solution.

And anyway; I enjoy gadgets but can't usually justify buying them !



G


----------



## ChrisandJohn

The last few posts that have mentioned speakers have reminded me of the

Jambox

This is an excellent small speaker which we use at home and in the motorhome with our MacBooks, iPad and iPhones. You can connect physically or use bluetooth. The former is better when watching DVDs on the MacBook.

Having just looked at the website I see they've brought out a mini version, and there is also a larger one, but we have the standard (now medium sized) Jambox.

If you're interested google it for best prices, I think we got ours from Amazon.

Chris


----------



## spannerhead

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I sort of like the idea of a large screen but it does seem an expensive and laborious way to achieve it, and in the MH not really practical as you're never going to be much more than 8 feet from a screen anyway so a 28'' should be more than big enough, but if you like new and shiny toys fine, it just seem a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut approach.


Quite the opposite really.

Expensive - if you had to buy a 12v TV then the bracket to fit it to the wall, then you need something to play though it, can't see how you would get much change from £240 for that. And all that kit in your van can only be used in your van, this can be taken and used anywhere, home, holiday, work etc.

Laborious - how is this harder than fitting a TV with all the ancillaries and bracket etc? All I need is a tiny little tripod, a 12v supply and a piece of 4'2' card. All of about 5 minutes work. And I can watch it wherever I want, inside, outside, in bed, can around on the seats etc.

And why is 28" big enough? Do you only watch a 28" at home? I know I don't, when it comes to TV size and quality are everything.

I only like new and shiny things if they are better than what gone before, and this very clearly is. £240 to watch all the movies, TV shows, feed from an ipad or phone etc etc in great quality, in a very small, light, low power unit is a bargain in my book. And when I sell this comes with me.

Sledgehammer to crack a nut? Surely doing down the traditional route of DVD player, satellite dish, small screen TV bolted to the wall etc etc, is a sledgehammer compared to this simple little device.

If you don't like change, or new technology in general that's fair enough, but get your facts straight first.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't know if you'd call it tight or thrifty, but when we moved here Dec 2010, I put the bedroom TV and PVR into boxes in the garage, which turned out to be damp, anyway I resurrected the TV a few weeks ago to make a mount for it and it turned out to be fine, although I was a bit puzzled by the 3 remotes I seemed to have for it, anyway someone in another forum said something this morning and I remembered I still had the Matsui PVR, single channel jobby, so I've just unearthed that from under a years work of sawdust, spiders and other associated crap, dug out a scart lead remember them, found an 8 lead and sat it next to the TV in the lounge, turned it on and seconds later I'm going through the list of recordings, wondering why I taped all this crap, and deleting them, kept about 50 recorded film 4 films for the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ChrisandJohn said:


> The last few posts that have mentioned speakers have reminded me of the
> 
> Jambox
> 
> This is an excellent small speaker which we use at home and in the motorhome with our MacBooks, iPad and iPhones. You can connect physically or use bluetooth. The former is better when watching DVDs on the MacBook.
> 
> Having just looked at the website I see they've brought out a mini version, and there is also a larger one, but we have the standard (now medium sized) Jambox.
> 
> If you're interested google it for best prices, I think we got ours from Amazon.
> 
> Chris


Sounds like you're looking for an argument so I'll give you one, black is white and if you say it's not I come around and thump you  

OK I give in on most of those valid points except the size of the tv, as beyond a certain point your focus is no longer the whole screen but sections of it, hence 28" is plenty big enough, but yes we do have a bigger one at home, but we're further away from it, but I suppose 4x2 isn't much different to what we have at home, and if you can get far enough away then I'll let you keep it


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last few posts that have mentioned speakers have reminded me of the
> 
> Jambox
> 
> This is an excellent small speaker which we use at home and in the motorhome with our MacBooks, iPad and iPhones. You can connect physically or use bluetooth. The former is better when watching DVDs on the MacBook.
> 
> Having just looked at the website I see they've brought out a mini version, and there is also a larger one, but we have the standard (now medium sized) Jambox.
> 
> If you're interested google it for best prices, I think we got ours from Amazon.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're looking for an argument so I'll give you one, black is white and if you say it's not I come around and thump you
> 
> OK I give in on most of those valid points except the size of the tv, as beyond a certain point your focus is no longer the whole screen but sections of it, hence 28" is plenty big enough, but yes we do have a bigger one at home, but we're further away from it, but I suppose 4x2 isn't much different to what we have at home, and if you can get far enough away then I'll let you keep it
Click to expand...

  ..and all I did was tell you about Jambox 8O :lol:

Chris


----------



## spannerhead

So here it is in action. Ive just stood the projector on the side of the tool kit behind the seating area, and as you can see I need a bigger screen! Off down the local sign company on Monday to get a big bit of corrugated plastic board. It'll live on the bed when were not using it.

That took of all about 1 minute to set up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

spannerhead said:


> So here it is in action. Ive just stood the projector on the side of the tool kit behind the seating area, and as you can see I need a bigger screen! Off down the local sign company on Monday to get a big bit of corrugated plastic board. It'll live on the bed when were not using it.
> 
> That took of all about 1 minute to set up


A bit out of my sphere, but I got this this morning which seemed to good to be true.

Take your PC with you!

This Mini-PC is as small as a USB memory stick and turns every display device with HDMI input into your personal entertainment center! Watching TV, communicating with friends, listening music or having a look at pictures and videos - Everything possible with this small wonderful device.


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks Kev, but already ahead of you, I've got one of these bad boys, though that dongle does look interesting:

http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs

£43 from RS Components, that's with a case, power leads and a Class 10 SD card. You then run a dedicated bit of media software on it called XMBC which is a free download:

http://www.raspbmc.com/

Plug a laptop USB HDD in and I've got 300Gb of movies and TV shows all with the movies details, thumbnails, Fan Art, synopsis etc. Here's what it looks like:

http://forum.stmlabs.com/showthread.php?tid=2137

There's more talked about it here on this forum:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-144889-.html

Though the thread does go a bit off topic.

The entire kit, that's PC, HDD and projector, all fit in the palm of my hand and all run off very low amps at 12v. So the PC and projector were under £300 and I had an old laptop HDD lying about, just needed a £5 USB case for it. Got a bigger piece of white card yesterday to project it on too 

Two days till were off on our first trip and it's 28 Deg in France


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll stick with my dumb set up, I go away to relax not spend time setting stuff up, years ago I'd have been up for it, but we have the current kit, so until it breaks I'll not fix it


----------



## chermic

Our best purchase from eBay was our caravan table at £26.

We took our fixed table out as it was too big and got in the way and we love our stand alone table as we can eat inside or outside. Travels on the bed when we are on the move and resides behind the captain chairs when we are pitched and its not needed.

We also have a metal towel holder (ours is a single slot), in fact I have 2 so I can put each end of the teatowel in it and it hangs straight enabling the drying process.

I also have a rack of hooks that clip on the bar in the shower and then I sewed loops on my bath sheets (one each end and one in the middle) and when its damp I hang it up on the hooks to hang down like a curtain and it dries really well when on the move or if its raining.

I regularly use empty Ice Cream containers to store things in like our mugs and glasses with kitchen towel woven between. It stops any breakages and rattles.

When in France we bought a Bug Bat (like a small tennis racket) that runs on batteries. Brilliant piece of kit and amusing to use.

Not all from eBay, but our useful tips.


----------



## bigcats30

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'll stick with my dumb set up, I go away to relax not spend time setting stuff up, years ago I'd have been up for it, but we have the current kit, so until it breaks I'll not fix it


Hence why I only ever take a laptop (the one I already use for work/home etc)

does everything...tv films internet and can plug in projectors external tv's etc etc (not that I do that)

and it only uses 90w power.

I can even plug it into the vans stereo to get surround sound.....but don't actually need to as it has decent speakers anyway.

Sometimes.....simple is all you need


----------



## Lesleykh

We're not particularly gadget people, and having a panel van means we're maybe more limited for space than some folks. It certainly means we're limited in terms of gas, so the two best buys for us have been a single electric hotplate and small electric oil filled radiator. These two items kept us going through the colder parts of our year in Europe, saved our limited supply of gas when we we're finding refilling our small bottles difficult, and saved us money. Of course, they could only be used while on EHU, but they meant we saved our precious gas for some fabulous wild camps.

Lesley


----------



## stevegos

Bought and fitted recently...

4x extra 12v sockets http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281135507871
Fuse holders for above http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380662695954?var=650105566562

I have lots of gadgets and its been very very useful to have the extra 12v sockets. Have installed some inside cupboards so things can charge without wires everywhere.

12v USB adapters for use with above http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290847546106

These are double adaptors with higher than usual current capacity so will charge a tablet better than standard usb chargers.

Seat belt covers http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161108020873

The seat belt cuts into my neck.

Wall pocket for maps http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151087770844

Fed up with maps drifting round the MH when driving so fitted 2 of these behind the drivers seat. Have been very useful.

12v LED lighting strips for wardrobe and food cupboard http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161088528051
Cupboard switches for use with above http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190887003294

These are very very cheap at 99p (price has now increased) and very bright and have proved excellent.

Dashboard camera http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280670877805

In the hope that I get Motorhom Jack'd and I can record it. Really not sure why purchased it, but its fun to play with!

Wifi booster antenna http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330999889033

Has proved excellent bit of kit. Picking up weak wifi signals.

Dashboard compass http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231009867047

I just wanted one!

Steve


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks Steve, some really useful stuff there. I presume you need a laptop to use the wifi extender?


----------



## stevegos

Of course! But not bought for the MH. 

I'm a web designer so its essential kit anyway. Plus the 12v laptop charger.

Love the idea of the mini projector you have. When funds allow may well look at something similar.

We watch films on my laptop but from disk. What do you use to copy the DVD's to HDD? Purely for backup purposes of course!

There is a rear aux socket on the cab radio with rear speakers either side of the table so I also ran a hidden audio cable to the rear of the cab radio and mounted a 3.5mm jack socket by the table so I can easily plug in the laptop audio of ipod etc without having to trail cables everywhere.

We planning a year long trip next year so gradually making the MH more and more comfortable and easy to use.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wasn't saying I wouldn't do it, just that my current system provides for my needs right now, and that means I keep what's left of my dosh in my pocket.

Should the time come when I need to replace any of it, then this thread will be useful.


----------



## Dide

Thought the Mini Projector a great idea---But looking at the specs it has poor resolution only 854 X 480. This is a backward step if you have any decent res videos!! 

Back to the drawing board.............


David


----------



## spannerhead

Yeah - it's a lot more money and power consumption for a high-res one, but it looks nice and crisp and bright in the van and I'll save all those movies that need to full HD for watching back home


----------



## janet1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/laminate-foam-underlay

We use this to line anything that might rattle i.e sections of the cutlery tray; glasses and mugs; wrap around duty free bottles; We also use it to line all shelves and compartments to stop stuff moving around. I put it under the grill in the oven, wrap it between our saucepans and their lids etc. It weighs only a few ounces, is easily torn and can be shoved 'anywhere' for longer term storage. We bought ours on a roll initially from Go Floors and then found B&Q sold it on a roll also.


----------



## Glasandra

We use these http://www.lakeland.co.uk/23759/3-Green-Pan-Protectors- to stop pans rattling and getting scratched. They are available on ebay but more expensive there. The beauty of them is that they are shaped to fit the pans and last a long, long time.


----------

